# Bud Box or Tub?



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

As soon as this heat breaks, I plan on redoing my corrals. The question is whether to build a bud box or buy a tub. I've been around tubs and know how they work, but never have a bud box other than watching on you tube, I like the idea but, is it really that simple. Somehow I can just see the cattle balking at the ally entrance. OPINIONS PLEASE !


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't have one personally(budbox).....I had one that was somewhat similar to a budbox that I designed 100% on my own from observation before the budbox was widely known. I know of people that have them that I respect and they are very happy with them. I would have a budbox if I was in the beef business again....but those days are over. I prefer crops now so that I can pick up and leave for sometime if need be.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine is not a true Bud Box but works on the same principle. I like it a lot.

A friend has a tub and likes it very well.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I actually use a bud box to load my For-Most tub. Works really well when you're short on help.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I made a bud box works well ,I only have e 18 head of cows and didn't think a tub system would pay to well .


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I was thinking of building a bud box, but then have a gate that swings away from the wall of the pen so that you could force them down the ally if need be...

My experiance with anything cattle related is 99% of the time the solution works, its the 1% that makes you curse,scream, and hate...maybe its me...


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

One thing I learned the hard way a V is worthless.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have to admit that I don't know what a Bud box is. The type of setup that a lot of guys are going to around here is an A pen. It is short and only 10' or 12' wide. It seems to work fairly well for them. It is just a short A pen that goes directly into the alleyway to the chute. It works best if one side of the pen is a continuous line with that side of the alley. Basically the alley side and side of the A pen make a straight line rather than having a different angle where it meets the alley.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

You do know what a bud box is Lostin, You just described it.


----------



## shamrock kid (May 20, 2015)

I just read your post and hope I can be of some help. I use the Bud box and it works real good just don't put the cows in it until you are ready to run them in the chute, you want them moving when they enter the Bud box then they circle around and go up the chute. momentum is the key , don't let them stop moving once they enter.


----------

